# Transformers: Fall of Cybertron Discussion



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

In 2010, High Moon Studios released War For Cybertron, finally giving Transformers fans a game worth getting excited about. Afterwards, the developer settled back and listened to what the fans wanted, going back to the drawing board to craft a new and improved follow-up. 

Transformers: Fall of Cybertron continues the story of the Autobots and the Decepticons and their bitter civil war, but changes and improves upon so many of the fundamental ideas that the developer considers the game a natural successor rather than a true sequel. We have over 12 pages of exclusive details on High Moon's new project, including extensive story and gameplay explanations, concept art, and dozens of screenshots. Whether you love the Transformers, or you just love hearing about the next great story-driven action game, Fall of Cybertron should be on your radar. 

To celebrate the announcement of the new game, we're thrilled to reveal two stunning cover images. Our primary cover depicts Optimus Prime alongside a long-absent hero within the Transformers fiction. Our second, limited-run cover reveals some of the darker tone High Moon Studios hopes to explore in Fall of Cybertron. Dangerous days are ahead for the heroic Autobots.

On top of our cover story, we'll be rolling out a a tremendous wealth of additional details throughout the month here on gameinformer.com. Check back every couple of days for more info and additional assets, many of which go above and beyond what you'll find in our print story. To begin exploring all our content, click on the banner below to visit our Transformers: Fall of Cybertron hub page, which will be updated  as we add new features.

Beyond our exclusive look at Fall of Cybertron, the November issue of Game Informer has a visit to 343 Industries (the new stewards of the Halo franchise), a  peek behind the curtain of one of gaming's biggest publishers in our uncensored history of Ubisoft, and brand new details on The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim through our extensive new hands-on feature. Plus, previews of Assassin's Creed Revelations, Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, and Twisted Metal deliver the latest must-read news. And just how good is Batman: Arkham City? Our full review is finally here.

All this and more is on the way to your mailbox  in the coming days. If you read Game Informer Digital, look for the new issue to arrive in your inbox on October 11.

* Update

Release Date: December 1. 2012

All Spark: 

Transformers Fall of Cybertron NYCC Teaser

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up5TGeD0w8M&feature=player_embedded[/Youtube]


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting, I didn't think War for Cybertron sold very well though.

That cover is pretty awesome though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

I think by fall 2012 my wallet will have been replaced by one of the 6 Paths of Pain due to October and November Game Releases alone....


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

Does this mean it won't be on Earth?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't even played the first one, but it looks pretty good .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 7, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Does this mean it won't be on Earth?



Mmmm "Nope" its about the fall and Exodus from Cybertron. Sephiroth


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope Arcee is playble.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2011)

so wait, War for Cybertron was not a movie game? 

EDIT: saw the review, holy cow!! game looks good.. i will check out its price..


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2011)

It's better when it doesn't take place on Earth..............stinking humans ruining it.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 8, 2011)

The World said:


> It's better when it doesn't take place on Earth..............stinking humans ruining it.



That's offensive to us Mexicans, asshole.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2011)

It's not my fault you stink.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 9, 2011)

Excellent. It's also been confirmed over at TFW that Menasor, Grimlock and Metroplex are all playable. Giant characters are now playable? That is beyond excellent, I hope High Moon does this well and not just linear, slow-paced gameplay when it comes to Metroplex


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2011)

I really hope they don't just rehash WFC like they did with Dark Moon, it needs updates and that extra oomph in gameplay.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 9, 2011)

Sephiroth ... I'm sure that the gameplay will be different from what was in both TF: War for Cybertron and Dark of Moon


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> so wait, War for Cybertron was not a movie game?
> 
> EDIT: saw the review, holy cow!! game looks good.. i will check out its price..



 You really thought War for Cybertron was a movie game?Must be watching to much Bayformers.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 9, 2011)

I've picked up War for Cybertron recently due to a -75% Steam deal, and I'm liking it. I'll definitely pay attention to Fall of Cybertron

//HbS


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 9, 2011)

This best connect better to Prime then WFC did


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

And from the looks of that cover, this one will feature Grimlock. Fuck Yeah!!!


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 13, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> This best connect better to Prime then WFC did




Honestly its probably better to just say WFC and FOC are its own deal and try not to get too caught up on the whole continuity thing. Its there but its loose. Very loose....pregnant elephant vagina loose. LOL


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> This best connect better to Prime then WFC did



Nah, WFC and FoC are a G1 deal.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 13, 2011)

I completly forgot! Does anyone have a soundtrack of War for Cybertron? Those electronic-metal tracks that played during the urban warfare just before blasting open the Vault were bad-fucking-ass.

//HbS


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 13, 2011)

* Gameinformer scans


*Spoiler*: __ 





(Grimlock)



(Vortex)



(Cybertronian Atmosphere)



(Megatron)


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 13, 2011)

* Gameinformer Scans 2


*Spoiler*: __ 





(Nemesis?)







...


----------



## Rama (Oct 13, 2011)

Dino Bots

I played the game before this one it was very fun multiplayer, at least for me.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 13, 2011)

dinobots, insecticons, gestaults, running and fighting atop the remains of (Titan) Size Transformers... or running through the ash soaked city of Iacon.

Transformers Fall of Cybertron brings a new definition to "Post: Apocalyptic"


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 14, 2011)

Just awesome.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 15, 2011)

Teaser Trailer OP


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Nah, WFC and FoC are a G1 deal.



Hasbro has stated clearly that while WFC took notes from G1 its a part of the Prime Continuty now FoC best have Motercycle Arcee as Pink Princess Arcee can suck it. As the TFwiki puts it:



			
				Transformers Wiki said:
			
		

> Four wheels good, two wheels *better!* Four wheels good, two wheels *better!*


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 15, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:
			
		

> part of the Prime Continuty now FoC



Link             ?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't think so MyNindoForever.... Transformers War for Cybertron and Transformers Fall of Cybertron is High Moon Studios take on G1 Lore covering The Great War on Cybertron and its FALL...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 15, 2011)

Read em' and weap:


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 19, 2012)

Transformers: Fall of Cybertron New Gameplay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkXRXF0enNA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2012)

'nother trailer

also 


Bruticus gets a toy but not Grimlock 


(in before Bot-Con exclusive)




> part of the Prime Continuty now FoC


Which also means the games share continuity with Rescue Bots






> As the TFwiki puts it:


Fun fact from one of my buds who mods the tfwiki

He caught a lot of Hasbro IPs editing articles for people at hasbro 

Guess this means tfwiki has won


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> 'nother trailer
> 
> also
> 
> ...




Awesome.  Really can't wait for this to come out.  As for Grimlock and the lack of a toy figure, I probably would give that time.  Hopefully they are holding revealing it out to garner more attention to the character.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2012)

ME GRIMLOCK AM KING


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

I came to this thread to say that, but you already did.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my fucking god this game will be fucking epic. That is all...


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll take Bruticus even if I want Devastator.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone up for WFC multiplayer?

My 360 tag is 'OilyWhisper68'


----------



## OS (Apr 22, 2012)

So I came to ask since fall of cybertron seems cool. How is war for cybertron?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2012)

It's an _ok_ Third Person shooter, but a pretty darn good Transformers game.

Your enjoyment should be directly proportional of how big of a Transformers fan you are


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2012)

first 10 minutes of the game up


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Stringer (Jun 7, 2012)

Things are looking good, and dat bumble bee.  Hopefully the game delivers.



			
				Castiel said:
			
		

> triple post


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2012)

Swoop and Slag


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)

Well it's very nice to see Grimlock taking on Bruticus along with the help of Swoop and Slag.  I wonder where Snarl and Sludge are?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh shit that's Bruticus!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)

I also see Shockwave in the trailer coming to Megatron's "aid", but is the all red decepticon space jet Thrust?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, wow.  Does that mean that Trypticon is back in this one?  If I recall, Omega Supreme was the big boss for the Decepticons to fight and Trypticon was for the Autobots.  If Metroplex is a probable big boss for the Decepticons, then who is it going to be for the Autobots?



Omega Supreme never had a direct opposite number so they downgraded Trypticon to fill the role, leaving Metroplex without a direct Decepticon counterpart.

Only thing I can think that they could do to give Metroplex something to fight would be either upgrading Trypticon (unlikely since the devs have stated they are conforming with Prime wherever they can, and the Nemesis on Prime certainly isn't Trypticon sized, and the Nemesis is in FoC) or they can bring in Scorponok, which would be an amazing surprise, but then in the 3rd game this would have Fortress Maximus completely unopposed.



Zen-aku said:


> Swoop and Slag


He's called Slug in this universal stream 



PlacidSanity said:


> Well it's very nice to see Grimlock taking on Bruticus along with the help of Swoop and Slag.  I wonder where Snarl and Sludge are?


I have to imagine that from the 2 trailers we've seen this battle is prett huge, they've got to be wrecking 'Cons on the other side of the battlefield (which I'm imagining is where Swoop and Slug were before they showed up)



Zen-aku said:


> Oh shit that's Bruticus!!!



Indeed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Omega Supreme never had a direct opposite number so they downgraded Trypticon to fill the role, leaving Metroplex without a direct Decepticon counterpart.
> 
> Only thing I can think that they could do to give Metroplex something to fight would be either upgrading Trypticon (unlikely since the devs have stated they are conforming with Prime wherever they can, and the Nemesis on Prime certainly isn't Trypticon sized, and the Nemesis is in FoC) or they can bring in Scorponok, which would be an amazing surprise, but then in the 3rd game this would have Fortress Maximus completely unopposed.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...If they were to introduce Scorponok into this game, wouldn't he be the Headmasters version since it's from that G1 that Scoponok that is the city size one.  

As for the name change, just because Slag is a swear word in the UK it was change to Slug.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I know about that, that's why Animated used the name 'Snarl' (HERESY).  Hasbro even owns the word Slag, they just don't use it.

Also yeah G1 Scorponok would have to introduce Headmasters which would be something that would definitely have leaked now and would muddle everything way too much.  But still only 'Con I can think of that could give Metroplex a fair fight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2012)

Castiel said:


> He's called Slug in this universal stream





PlacidSanity said:


> As for the name change, just because Slag is a swear word in the UK it was change to Slug.


 I refuse to accept that! His name is a swear as it should be!






> Indeed


Bruticus is the best Gestalt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Yeah I know about that, that's why Animated used the name 'Snarl' (HERESY).  Hasbro even owns the word Slag, they just don't use it.
> 
> Also yeah G1 Scorponok would have to introduce Headmasters which would be something that would definitely have leaked now and would muddle everything way too much.  But still only 'Con I can think of that could give Metroplex a fair fight.



I was thinking that they could introduce a retooled Tidal Wave from the Armada line.  It would go with the combiner theme they have with Bruticus, only that it would be with three massive spaceships.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2012)

Still wouldn't be able to touch Metroplex in FoC, I mean look at him.  He looks like a goddamn city-bot



> I refuse to accept that! His name is a swear as it should be!


I'm deluding myself to think they're referring to him as a 'hot slug of metal' like a bullet going into the brains of all of his victims


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Still wouldn't be able to touch Metroplex in FoC, I mean look at him.  He looks like a goddamn city-bot



Lol, true.  Though it's going to be interesting on who the counterpart is going to be.  

Also was looking at the gameplay video and the Metroplex video.  I'm really going to be spending time customizing my own Transformer if what they say is true with that option. 

Adding:

I was thinking, but if they are probably going to save Scorponok for the next installment, then what about Predaking?  He's not close to Metroplex size but is one of the viscious Decepticon combiners.  That could be a very challenging big boss to take on.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2012)

Radicons never cease to amaze me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Radicons never cease to amaze me



HOLY @#%!!  That's an awesome Metroplex.  I'm always amazed by fan customs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 20, 2012)

Wait, is there going to be a PC release?

//HbS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wait, is there going to be a PC release?
> 
> //HbS



As of currently, I only see the X-Box 360 and PS3 being promoted on the game site.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wait, is there going to be a PC release?
> 
> //HbS



Yes


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2012)

The demo is out.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 31, 2012)

Demo impressions?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2012)

Fucking awesome. Day 1 buy. Want now.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P-p95_sHsQ[/YOUTUBE]
Not 1,but 2 fucking SP levels 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmXxt812Edk&feature=g-hist[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2012)

I mainly play multiplayer and I can safely say that I'm not getting this game.

- Took out killstreaks.
- 4 guns per class, I was hoping for more.
- Now 1 ability can be used at a time per class instead of 2.
- 2 Abilities to be chosen from instead of the 4 per class.
- Customization is cool and is probably the only main thing setting it apart from WFC.
- No barrel roll for scientist.
- No double jump.
- No vehicle abilities.

So basically they took out a lot of shit. Bollox.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I mainly play multiplayer and I can safely say that I'm not getting this game.
> 
> - Took out killstreaks.
> - 4 guns per class, I was hoping for more.
> ...



1. In full game. 
2. How it always was. 
3. Better balance 
4. Again Better balance. 
5. More customzation in full game. 
6. Barrel roll sucked for any vet in WFC. 
7. Wasn't useful 
8. Don't remember using them in the first. Vehicle was a one hit kill then back to using robot form.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn, I've never seen so many fucking kids online until I played this demo.

Anyway, I'm hoping to get this when it comes out. I'll probably pick up WfC before then though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I haven't even play WfC yet



Lol, neither have I.  I might pick it up prior before I get this game.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 4, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, neither have I.  I might pick it up prior before I get this game.



I have the game since last year!!!


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 5, 2012)

I liked the demo, still need to beat the 1st one though lol


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 6, 2012)

Demo is craploads of fun. The MP is really enjoyable.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 7, 2012)

No demo for PC 

//HbS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2012)

The demo is very fun.  The Bublebee/Vortex missions give you a tutorial and layout on how the game is going to be.  The multiplayer is loads of fun.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Bruticus is the best Gestalt



Like all Decepticon gestalts, he is very good at losing. Bitch please, Superion is where it's at


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2012)

On topic: I'm going to get this game, even if only because Grimlock is in it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2012)

Damn aussies 


Also anyone bought any of the FOC toys?  I got Shockwave and Jazz, they're alright.  I passed on Optimus because the WFC toy is much better in every way it's kind of hilarious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

So guys,Do you think I Can make these guys in this game? Multiplayer


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd expect someone will figure it out within the first week.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Damn aussies
> 
> 
> Also anyone bought any of the FOC toys?  I got Shockwave and Jazz, they're alright.  I passed on Optimus because the WFC toy is much better in every way it's kind of hilarious.



Yeah, I'm going to be pre-ordering that. Only toys I have are Grimlocks one, his original G2 toy and his Grimlock Animated toy.

Main one I want is Masterpiece Grimlock, or one of those.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am going to buy this game. MP is fun.. Anyway I have to pre order in Gamestop for the Optimus Prime stuff?


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

Nyce stuff :L


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah, I'm going to be pre-ordering that. Only toys I have are Grimlocks one, his original G2 toy and his Grimlock Animated toy.
> 
> Main one I want is Masterpiece Grimlock, or one of those.


Indeed


Get here faster Spring 2013


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Damn aussies
> 
> 
> Also anyone bought any of the FOC toys?  I got Shockwave and Jazz, they're alright.  I passed on Optimus because the WFC toy is much better in every way it's kind of hilarious.



It's not fair!   The UK get's a freaking first day collcetors set with it's Graces f preorder and now I read about this.  

Lol, anyway, I have the Shockwave toy.  For some reason, only Target has been carried that series while the other places have not in my area.




Castiel said:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> Get here faster Spring 2013



Jesus Christ that looks awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2012)

I pre Ordered the game yesterday.. I am really looking forward to this.. I hate doing stuff at Gamestop tho lol


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 15, 2012)

Pre-ordered this game a few days ago and I was wondering if we have a confirmed character list for the escalation mode.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 15, 2012)

I was wondering how fucking big is the Ark anyway?Some places seems abnormal huge


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok Hyped train for this game.. I am ready for it.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 18, 2012)

No Killstreaks



> Mungry: Hey Matt, huge fan and I love everything about the game we have seen so far! My questions is about multiplayer. I am wondering if their will be killstreak rewards in the game and if we can expect new multiplayer game modes as the game progresses through its life? Thx - SoooMungry
> 
> Matt Tieger: SoooMungry - I'm actually a fan of yours. At the studio we watch your Youtube channel and read the comments - thank you for your excitement for the game. Regarding Killstreaks, we had them in for a while during our dev of the game, we took them out for balance reasons. Let me explain, every game has a very unique MP pace and with all the changes from WFC, what we were seeing was runaway gamers, specifically due to killstreaks. By removing them, they game was more competitive. Along a similar vein we removed double jump, many gamers initial reaction were negative until the played it for a bit and realized that the streamlined approach actually made it better. remember this isn't WFC2 this is FOC.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 18, 2012)

I heard the first one was pretty meh... Gonna wait for the 75% off Steam Sale


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2012)

So, this is a thing




> *TRANSFORMERS PRIME RAGE O/T DINOBOTS #1 (OF 4)
> 
> (W) Mike Johnson, Mairghread Scott (A) Agustin Padilla (CA) Ken Christiansen*
> Bridging the story from the Fall of Cybertron video game to the Prime TV show-the DINOBOTS hold the line as CYBERTRON falls! With OPTIMUS PRIME and the Ark long gone, the rest of the population makes their escape from the dying world-but SHOCKWAVE remains behind, continuing his experiments!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> I heard the first one was pretty meh... Gonna wait for the 75% off Steam Sale



First was great. Meh? I think NOT>


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> First was great. Meh? I think NOT>



[YOUTUBE]e1avi5_wzgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Castiel said:


> So, this is a thing


 I have to keep watching Prime then.. Well eventually I should.. when the comic coming out?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2012)

Aaaaand PC release in my country has been moved to 31st of August. Why the fuck is that.

//HbS


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]usHwex58B7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2012)

Just started playing a bit, really enjoying it so far. Haven't played War for Cybertron because it didn't have Grimlock so I didn't know what to expect


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2012)

Loved the shit out of it! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0QgV8eg4iQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 24, 2012)

Finished the game.....amazing! Loved it, it was clearly made by TF fans that read the comics. Well paced, great environments and graphics. All the characters did feel similar to how I expected them to play

Megatron's tank mode, Bruticus and Grimlock were pretty imba to play as


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Loved the shit out of it!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0QgV8eg4iQ[/YOUTUBE]


 a review already? I refused to watch it until I finished the game.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Finished the game.....amazing! Loved it, it was clearly made by TF fans that read the comics. Well paced, great environments and graphics. All the characters did feel similar to how I expected them to play
> 
> Megatron's tank mode, Bruticus and Grimlock were pretty imba to play as


 I am at chapter 6. I don't have too much time for me to play the game how I want because of my jobs but so far history mode rocks..


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2012)

My copy finally came in, up to chapter 3.  I love the SFX that the gamestop Megatron gun makes 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Just started playing a bit, really enjoying it so far. Haven't played War for Cybertron because it didn't have Grimlock so I didn't know what to expect


You run when you should fight the decepticons


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Finished the game.....amazing! Loved it, it was clearly made by TF fans that read the comics. Well paced, great environments and graphics. All the characters did feel similar to how I expected them to play
> 
> Megatron's tank mode, Bruticus and Grimlock were pretty imba to play as



You're happy about something?  I'm taken aback.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 25, 2012)

Shut it poozer faget

On second thoughts, I do have some gripes with the game. The Single-player is too short and we don't get enough times to play our characters for extended periods. Sure we get a pretty long go with Prime, Megatron and Grimlock but there are plenty that are a bit low on play-time

Maybe a free-play mode would be good to wreck havoc. Replaying on hard now


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2012)

My Bf loved it every piece of it. Specially Bruticus and Grimlock.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2012)

> On second thoughts, I do have some gripes with the game. The Single-player is too short and we don't get enough times to play our characters for extended periods. Sure we get a pretty long go with Prime, Megatron and Grimlock but there are plenty that are a bit low on play-time


Too true, WFC felt longer in retrospect.  I did like how the rapid character change played out in the final chapter though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 27, 2012)

It needed more set pieces like that last chapter. I loved the Jazz part


----------

